# Regular Season Game 48 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (18-29) @ Philadelphia 76ers (24-23)*​*Monday, February 6, 7:00 p.m.*​*Wachovia Center*​






@







*ROCKETS*




































Alston /Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*76ers*  




































Iverson / Salmons / Iguodala / Webber / Dalembert​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets can’t enjoy that win in the Big Apple too long, as they return to action tonight in Philadelphia against a Sixers team that has Allen Iverson back in the lineup. Iverson scored 34 points against a good Cleveland Cavaliers team in the Sixers’ win Saturday night and showed no signs of the left ankle injury that kept him out of the lineup for the four games previous to Saturday.
> 
> Couple Iverson with Chris Webber and the Sixers have a pretty dynamic scoring punch. Iverson is second in the NBA in scoring at 33.7 points a game. Combine that with Webber’s 19.6 a contest and you get one of the premiere scoring tandems in the league.
> 
> ...


Does anyone mind if I continue making this threads?? :shy:


----------



## durvasa (Nov 16, 2005)

Key to the game is slowing down the pace, and not allowing the 76ers to go crazy on the fast break (particularly Iverson). We have a huge advantage in a slower, half-court game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Does anyone mind if I continue making this threads?? :shy:


as long as we keep winning, you have to make these threads. its not really up to you :biggrin:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well they're not a good team, but they are very active and athletic, and have guys who can get 'hot' in the open court. Our Defense and poise should win this game for us. :banana: Personally as far as Dynamic Duos go: you've got TMac/Yao, Nash/Marion, Wade/Shaq, Carter-Kidd-Jefferson...
If one hand doesn't pop you then the other will punch you :biggrin: The best scoring duos w/ the best chemistry to me. With this list I'd say I take our guys against anyone....

GO ROCKETS ONLY 10 MORE TO GO.... :clap: 
P.S. LET'S GET SOME HEAD TONIGHT DAWGS!!!


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

we will win.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think we can get this W

tough to stop ai but i think t mac is going to have a good game along with a 20/10 game for yao


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

can't believe we're being out-rebounded almost 2:1 and still leading this... 

lets hope we can pull it off


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I wasn't even logged in but, I had to log in just to say: "DAVID WESLEY IS A PIECE OF CRAP!!!" I cannot believe that he tried to dish when he had a layup. Hope we can hang on.

I don't like the fact that TMac is having an off-night and AI is slowly but surely plugging along.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

tmac really needs to get with the program...hes just been off lately


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

cha ching!

number 4 baby!


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

I think yao now officially adverages 20pts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> tmac really needs to get with the program...hes just been off lately


I can't believe how slow he looks when he tries to take his man off the dribble. It's really sad to watch. If his jumper's off you can pretty much guarantee he's not even shooting 40% for the night 

BUT so good to see Yao back man. 27/12 tonight and carried the team in the 2nd half. 4 in a row now. It hasn't been pretty but anything's better then what's happened b4.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> I can't believe how slow he looks when he tries to take his man off the dribble. It's really sad to watch. If his jumper's off you can pretty much guarantee he's not even shooting 40% for the night
> 
> BUT so good to see Yao back man. 27/12 tonight and carried the team in the 2nd half. 4 in a row now. It hasn't been pretty but anything's better then what's happened b4.


i couldnt agree with you more! :biggrin:


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

good win...10 left to go


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer Alston has been balling lately. He's turned out to be a good pick up.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> can't believe we're being out-rebounded almost 2:1 and still leading this...
> 
> lets hope we can pull it off


rebs:35-55 but we still won! :banana:
RA stepped up today while DWes was off. As long as one of them does well on the floor, we can have a win. Good performance by Yao!:clap: 
we rock! :wink:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> can't believe we're being out-rebounded almost 2:1 and still leading this...
> 
> lets hope we can pull it off


rebs 35-55 but we still won!  :banana:
RA stepped up today while DWes was off. As long as one of them does well on the floor, we can get a win. Great performance from Yao :clap:
we simply rock!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> I can't believe how slow he looks when he tries to take his man off the dribble. It's really sad to watch. If his jumper's off you can pretty much guarantee he's not even shooting 40% for the night
> 
> BUT so good to see Yao back man. 27/12 tonight and carried the team in the 2nd half. 4 in a row now. It hasn't been pretty but anything's better then what's happened b4.


well put, think we all feel the same way.

Why can't I see Hayes in the Yahoo box score? I thought he played??


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

One of Yao's best performances in a while. Yay.

Yao Mania, if you look at NBA.com's boxscore, they list Chuck Hayes. But he didn't play.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

the dact that we were outrebounded 35-55 and still won just astonishes me however its good how we could pass the ball round to assist 27 of our 32 FG attempts and the fact that T-Mac didnt even score 15 proves we are pretty solid now, great game from rafer.

PS - thats 4 straight :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's great to win when T-Mac has one of his worst games of the season. I mean, when at least 50% healthy, he's not going to play any worse than this. It's a good sign for the team.

Yao is now averaging more points per game than both Duncan and Shaq. He is also scoring more efficiently than them. I don't think many people realize this. Btw, he is achieving this in spite of his slow start without T-Mac. Over the last 14 games, he's averaging 22 and 10, which is roughly what most of us hopeful Rockets fans predicted for him this season.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Yao is now averaging more points per game than both Duncan and Shaq. He is also scoring more efficiently than them. I don't think many people realize this. Btw, he is achieving this in spite of his slow start without T-Mac. Over the last 14 games, he's averaging 22 and 10, which is roughly what most of us hopeful Rockets fans predicted for him this season.


And yet, AND YET, who do I hear saying that? All I hear about Yao is that "he doesn't belong in the All-Star Game". Sheesh. That really makes me angry.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Watched the taped version of the game during today's early hours, turned out to be great as I could fast forward through the 90 minutes Iverson spent at the FT line. Everyone's said what there needs to be said about Rafer and Yao, but McGrady's game plan has been a concern. Seems to have quit penetrating after Yao came back into the lineup, even when Yao has been out of the paint. It's ridiculous to see him lower his game and play like Kyle Korver when we need him to be drawing attention and attacking the basket. Granted he's no Dwayne Wade or Kobe Bryant in his relentlessness, but he needs to atleast keep defenders guessing. Getting by them isn't really a problem for him either.

Glad to see the Rockets are making a season of this.


----------

